# monitor flickers on and off



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi i have a win XP, pentium 4, 1.5gb ram, nvidia geforce fx 5200 128mb card computer and recently my screen has been flickers on and off. it only lasts a split second and then comes back on again.

i have replaced screens and still get the problem so it is not the screen.
i searched the internet and found that this is a common problem and to resolve it you just upgrade your video driver. i did that to the latest edition and it did not solve it. so i unistalled it and rebooted the computer, upon rebooting (before windows automatically installed the video adapter driver again) it was fine no problems at all, and then when it found the right driver for the card it started flickering again, so i tried again to update the driver and this made it flicker much faster on and off. I eventually got a blue of death screen saying there is a problem with 'nv4_disp.dll' file.

i believe it is my graphics card, since in safe mode it is ok (i used safe mode to unistall the driver as i said earlier).

can anyone help me?
thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

hi tried that i thought it had work until the computer says hardware changes have been made you need to restart your computer, so i did and upon restart i didnt see the usual welcome screen but instead a black screen and eventually the blue screen of death i mentioned above reappeared. could it be my card? has it had its days?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no the nv4 is driver issue
hardware changes i don't know why you would see this installing the driver

try this driver
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/nvidiageforce5200-security-dl.html


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

hi tried that and again went straight to the blue screen with the same message.

i have noticed that when i uninstall the card, then reboot in vga mode and after it has found and installed hardware for the vga controller it is fine. when it begins to install hardware for the card itself then after installation before restarting, it flickers on and off every 5 seconds like a hiccup. only thing is i cannot give it water!

i just dont understand, what if i find the nv4-disp file and delete it and then add it back in through a driver update?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the card is the hardware
the drivers are the software
can you try the card in another computer to see if there is a problem with the card


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

hi unfortunately i do not have access to another computer with an agp card slot, my other computer has a pci-express slot instead.
it is common for cards to do this?

just wondering that if i replace my card to an agp 8x card that can work at 1.5v will it work in my agp 2.0 (4x) slot where it can fit, i read the 'play' documents in the main section of this forum and according to that i think it can fit but am unaware if it will actually work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.playtool.com/pages/agpcompat/agp.html


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

hi yes that is the one i read.

redid the installation, it worked fine after installation in vga mode but then restarted it, it flickered on the windows loading screen and then the screen went black and it blue message with fault in nv4_disp file and is stuck in infinite loop? any idea?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow anothe psu to try in it putting out 18amps on the 12v line


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

don't have access to another psu, why should it be a psu problem as it has been working okay for as long as i can remember?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

they don't last forever


----------



## Notay (Oct 8, 2008)

true like most of the components, but if they dont last forever then how can it be allowing me turn my computer on?


----------

